
Atreus Keyboard Kit - tambourine_man
https://atreus.technomancy.us/
======
Quequau
Building a custom keyboard is pretty high on my list of hobbyist projects that
I'd like to do someday.

However, I guess I must be pretty crazy because if I was to go through all the
effort of building my own keyboard, I'd want a keyboard with more keys than
all these really tiny micro-keyboards that are so popular.

I figure that honestly for some of the lesser used keystrokes I wind up having
to look up (for emacs and i3 for example) that having a larger keyboard with
more specialized keys would be really useful.

~~~
tambourine_man
The Atreus has “layers” of easy to press key combos, so it can actually be
pretty comfortable for i3, vim, emacs, etc usage. I'd wager it's raison d'être
is to be used with such tools.

My fear is that I'd become almost incapable of typing on a regular keyboard.

I'm already profoundly annoyed when I have to use someone else's setup.

~~~
Quequau
I guess my point is that even after using such tools for years I don't find
myself remembering many of the heavily overloaded keystroke combos. Of course
it doesn't help that I use a Linux box for development and Mac OS for email
and document management... so I'm constantly switching between competing
keyboard shortcut systems.

I've seen companies offering complete custom laser engraved keycap sets, so
that got me thinking that building a really big keyboard, like starting with
an old school 104 key with full upper row of function keys and the keypad on
the right and adding another similarly sized keypad on the left.

I got really psyched up for that keyboard from Art. Lebedev Studio that had
the oled key caps but they never were able to get the whole setup to work
reliably. I think they're still selling the second generation for some obscene
price and given my brief exposure to it I'm not fully convinced it's really
comfortable to use for lengthy sessions.

